# Have you ever felt like you should be mad at your kitty



## Princess Kitty (Aug 26, 2014)

but she/he is so freaking cute you just cannot get mad??? Or is it just me ?? 
I had my basket of clean laundry leaned on the couch so i could reach and fold everything (yes I am lazy  ). And Princess decided she was gonna go INSIDE the basket and play in the clothes!! 

I should have been mad that she would put her hair all over my clean clothes... but then I saw her face and i could simply not get mad!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Very cute, no chance you can get angry at that face. Yes been there with both mine doing things they should not but then seen those big eyes and I am a pushover


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

When it comes to cats, they could be tearing down the city and I would still think they were cute. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Almost daily I should get upset at something or other, but they are so cute and usually it is something that after I think about it makes me laugh, so, my cats get away with a lot!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh that picture made me laugh! She's so tiny and cute all the way down there!


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

All the time! In fact, I can't remember EVER getting angry with Angel. She gets away with murder! She knows it, I know it, but she's just so darn cute!! Even when she wakes me up at 4 am by scratching at my face. I can tell she's trying to be very careful not to scratch too hard, so even though I wake with a start, I still end up laughing at her.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Why get mad? That cat hair is gonna get all over the clothes anyways! But to answer your question, yes. Like when I had the bin of pine litter open and someone crawled inside and pooped!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

If someone examined my stomach, I'm sure they would find that 10% of my daily food intake consists of cat hair. It's like trying to get rid of sand when you live on a beachfront property - impossible.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

lol, thats a great pic! My Alice loves sleeping in the clean laundry too...I think it's all that warmth.


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Sometimes I see a kitty doing something naughty, and I get angry, and then I say their name, and they give me the face, and I just can't help but grab the kitty and give it a big kiss. I'm sure my cats think I am totally nuts. Maybe I am.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Sylvie's idea of heaven is when I put a laundry basket full of hot towels straight from the dryer on the floor ready for me to fold them. I haven't the heart to turf her off so she sinks lower in the basket as I take them out one by one to fold until they are all gone - then I get a dirty look when she is left on the bare basket floor. Having cat hairs everywhere goes with the territory of having kitties in our lives and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------

